# Can you help with any information on my pocket watch?



## Jamesth (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I inherited this pocket watch from my Grandad a few years back and it has sat in a box. I decided to give it a clean and try and get it to work and somehow I managed it.

I have tried to find information on it from the internet based on the small amount I could illicit from the Watch itself.

All I really know from it is that it was made my Jones & Company from Worcester and I believe it has been serviced a few times if those numbers stamped on the inner case declare that.

I googled Jones & Company Worcester and the only information I found regarded William Kilbourne Kay going into partnership with George Jones in 1886 as a Watch company but dissolved in 1890.

Kay then went alone as Kay's of Worcester and so I wondered if Jones went alone also and became Jones & Company?

Does anyone know?

The main but of info I really want is to know what year it is from. I simply want to put a date on it.

I have some pictures that may help but am not sure how to add them...any advice?

Thanks

James


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jamesth said:


> have some pictures that may help but am not sure how to add them...any advice?


 You need to upload it to a hosting site like Flickr or Imgur. Then view the picture, copy the URL and paste it into your post here.

Brian Loomes "Watchmakers and Clockmakers of the world" lists Jones & Co, Worcester in 1896.

If the case is hallmarked that will give us a date and the casemaker.


----------



## Jamesth (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Mate,

No hallmark that I can see. I have joined Flickr and added the pics. Please click on the link and have a look guys.

Thanks

James

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll embed them for you.


----------



## Jamesth (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you for that.

James


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jamesth said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> James


 Kelly's Directory 1896 for Worcester lists Jones & Company, wholesale watch & clock manufacturers, jewellers, & silversmiths & importers & exporters. The National Stores, Shrub Hill Road. The entry is still there in 1900, but gone by 1912.

I'm intriqued by "Matchless" on the case. That's mostly associated with West End Watch Co, but I think that's too late to be connected. There's also "Matchless Supply Company, Watch makers, 101 Regent Street Cambridge", in the Kellys Directory of 1904. No idea if that's a viable connection, none of the other Jones & Co watches I can see have the Matchless trademark.


----------



## Jamesth (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'm intrigued now by the Matchless engraving. Intrigued by it all to be fair.

So I am guessing so far all we know is it is pre 1912?

Thanks

James


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jamesth said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm intrigued now by the Matchless engraving. Intrigued by it all to be fair.
> 
> So I am guessing so far all we know is it is pre 1912?
> 
> ...


 Trouble is I haven't found Kelly's for Worcester between 1900 and 1912. Somewhere very early 1900s would be my uneducated guess.

Also, I think the lozenge stamp says "Swiss Made", right? So possibly imported. And nickle, not silver?

Maybe @Karrusel or @Always"watching" could throw more light.


----------



## Jamesth (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the continued info. Also, I would like to source a vintage sub second hand that would fit and suit and am struggling to find one.

Any ideas?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jamesth said:


> Thanks for the continued info. Also, I would like to source a vintage sub second hand that would fit and suit and am struggling to find one.
> 
> Any ideas?


 You should ask that question in the Watch Discussion Forum. You may need to define fit and suit.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

With regard to finding a vintage hand for the seconds register, I suggest you contact Simon on the Forum, our resident guru on repairs and restoration, and also put a post on the repairs section of the Forum.

I am pretty sure that your watch pre-dates 1912, and although it may push back into the late 19th century, I reckon @spinynorman has probably got it about right. I can't quite make out the material used for the case; perhaps it is silver-plated. As for the engraved word, "MATCHLESS," I would presume that this is a "descriptor" or reference to the model of the watch, and not part of the company name. When I see the word in this context, I often associate it with the first half of the 20th century. As a brand name in itself, we have the "Matchless" motor cycles, founded in 1899. I can't advance further than Norman's useful contribution as to details about Jones & Company, Worcester, however.


----------

